
Audiences experience 'Avatar' blues - mshafrir
http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Movies/01/11/avatar.movie.blues/
======
jgrahamc
See also my analysis: [http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/cnncom-jumps-shark-by-
writin...](http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/cnncom-jumps-shark-by-writing-
story.html)

~~~
SlyShy
Pretty remarkable considering any 13 year old can run a more popular forum.

